# SupremeFX II



## devon (12. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen ob ich die SupremeFX II Karte in jedes Board stecken kann und ob sie dann auch funktioniert , da ich den Sound von dieser Karte echt gut finde gegen diesen schrecklichen Realtek Onboard Sound, und sie ist auserdem in Ebay günstiger wie jede andere Soundkarte.


----------



## klefreak (12. Januar 2009)

soweit ich weis funktionert das nicht, da diese karte in einen Speziellen Slot auf den passenden ASUS boards gesteckt wird

mfg Klemens


----------



## devon (12. Januar 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> soweit ich weis funktionert das nicht, da diese karte in einen Speziellen Slot auf den passenden ASUS boards gesteckt wird
> 
> mfg Klemens


Soweit ich weis ist das ein normaler PCie 1x


----------



## schrotflinte56 (12. Januar 2009)

Diese Soundkarte ist nur für den Betrieb mit kompatiblen Mainboards von ASUS gedacht.
Denn auf der SupremeFX II Soundkarte befindet sich der gleiche ADI 1988B HD-Audio Codec, welcher normalerweise direkt auf dem Mainboard verlötet wird.

mfg


----------



## SilentKilla (12. Januar 2009)

Ich habs mal auf nem Gigabyte Board probiert und da hats nicht funktioniert. Das Supreme FX II Modul ist aber auch nur ein ausgelagerter Onboard Sound. Viel besser ist der nicht. Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist, kauf dir lieber ne "richtige" Soundkarte.


----------



## devon (12. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich habs mal auf nem Gigabyte Board probiert und da hats nicht funktioniert. Das Supreme FX II Modul ist aber auch nur ein ausgelagerter Onboard Sound. Viel besser ist der nicht. Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist, kauf dir lieber ne "richtige" Soundkarte.



mmh OK dann muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir eine Asus Xonar Kaufen da das die einzigste PCie 1x Karte ist mit 5.1 + LineIN + Micro Anschluss


----------



## SilentKilla (12. Januar 2009)

devon schrieb:


> mmh OK dann muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir eine Asus Xonar Kaufen da das die einzigste PCie 1x Karte ist mit 5.1 + LineIN + Micro Anschluss



Der Line-in ist doch gleichzeitig der Micro Anschluss. Die Xonar DX ist sogar ne 7.1 Karte.


----------



## devon (12. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Der Line-in ist doch gleichzeitig der Micro Anschluss. Die Xonar DX ist sogar ne 7.1 Karte.



Ne is doch nich der gleiche Anschluss.

Die ganzen X-FI s haben LineIN und Micro auf einem Anschluss und man kann das nur im Treiber ändern ich brauch beides gleichzeitig.


----------



## SilentKilla (12. Januar 2009)

devon schrieb:


> Ne is doch nich der gleiche Anschluss.
> 
> Die ganzen X-FI s haben LineIN und Micro auf einem Anschluss und man kann das nur im Treiber ändern ich brauch beides gleichzeitig.



Am Backpanel ist LineIN und am Frontpanel Mic. Wobei der LineIN belegt ist, wenn man die Karte optisch nutzt.


----------



## devon (12. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Am Backpanel ist LineIN und am Frontpanel Mic. Wobei der LineIN belegt ist, wenn man die Karte optisch nutzt.



Optisch = S/PDIF ?


----------



## SilentKilla (12. Januar 2009)

devon schrieb:


> Optisch = S/PDIF ?



Ja. Das ist halt der Nachteil einer Low-Profile Karte. Entweder das eine, oder das andere.


----------



## Willy1000hund (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo (mal wieder)

ich habe hier schon sehr viele gute Tip gelsen weiß aber nicht wie ich mein Sound Problem evtl. neu eröffne.
Deshalb habe ich auf den Antwort Knopf gedrückt
(wenn es falsch ist bitte sagt mir wie ich es richtig machen muß)

Mein Problem
Ich habe ein ASUS Rampage II Extreme mit i7 und einer Grafikkarte von Pallit GTX295
auf dieser Grafikkarte ist oben ein kleiner weißer Stecker mit einem Kabel (2 adern) lt. Palit muß die Grafikkarte an Audi HD angeschlossen werden.
nun hatt die Supreme FX Karte (die mit dem Board kam) hinten drei Anschlüsse, einer wird bezeichnet mit Digital audio connector.
Dieser hat aber 4 Pins oben zwei, einer leer, 1 unten
weiß jemand wo ich die Grafikkarte einstecken muss und wie?
Wäre toll wenn ich von Eurer umfangreichen Erfahrung partizipieren könnnte
alles gute an 
Willy


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juli 2009)

grundsätzlich musst du Soundkarte und Grafikkarte nur miteinander verbinden, wenn du den Sound über den HDMI-Ausgang der Grafikkarte ausgeben willst. Wenn du also deine Lautsprecher an der Soundkarte angeschlossen hast brauchst du das garnicht.
Ansonsten musst du mal im Handbuch der Grafikkarte nachschauen, wie die einzelnen Adern belegt sind, steht da meistens drin. Auch für den Anschluss an der Soundkarte gibts da bestimmt etwas in deren Handbuch wie die einzelnen Pins beschalten sind.


----------



## dorow (20. März 2010)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der Sound Card. Und zwar habe ich jetzt ein front Panel mit denn Audio Eingängen für Mic,Sub/Cen,Rear und Front. Da bei dem Panel aber alle Kabel einzeln sind weis ich nicht wie ich diese richtig an die Soundkarte anschließe. Kann mir da bitte einer Helfen, in der Beschreibung finde ich nichts dazu. Hier noch ein Bild der Soundkarte.


----------



## nfsgame (20. März 2010)

An die Supreme FX hast du nur die FP-Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Front L/R (oder Kopfhörer) + Mic.


----------



## dorow (20. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> An die Supreme FX hast du nur die FP-Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Front L/R (oder Kopfhörer) + Mic.


Das ist so nicht richtig. Die Karte hat einen 9 Pin Anschluss. Ich kann nur die genaue Pin Belegung nicht finden. Das ein zigste was ich dazu finde ist das hier. Da ist aber der Sub/Cen nicht belegt.


----------



## Tgt79 (28. Juni 2013)

Dafür gibt es eine einfache Erklärung: Es gibt an diesem Anschluss kein Sub/Center, das ist der stinknormale (HD-)Audio-Anschluss fürs Gehäuse-Audio. Die Belegung die du rausgesucht hast ist also insofern korrekt. Dein Frontpanel kannst du nur anschließen, wenn du Fron,Rear,... über Klinke an den Ausgängen an der Rückseite der Karte anschließt


----------



## CaptnMikeVlade (25. Juni 2021)

Ey , da findet jemand Realtec HD Audio Manager nicht gut ? Meine Supremecard ist noch nicht da ,dauert wohl noch 2 Wochen , aber ich kann unter Soundoptionen ,, Stark " nur sagen : Toll .


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juni 2021)

> 28. Juni 2013



Würdest Du bitte mit der Raubgräberei aufhören?


----------

